# Homemade Christmas Gifts



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

My wife and I try to give our kids a great time at Christmas. We like to give them gifts but we also want them to appreciate the gifts they are given. We make many of the gifts we give them and our family.

My wife makes them a blanket every year. She also makes them a couple of pillow cases. She made them stuffed bunnies this year as well.

I make them gifts from the shop. This year I made them houses for their small stuffed animals.




























I also made my 1 year old a shape sorter



















I always make my wife a bowl for Christmas. This is a tradition I started our first Christmas together and it has just carried on. This year is made from walnut off her grandfathers farm.










My oldest son killed his first turkey this fall. I thought it would look nice mounted for him.










He liked it.










I just wanted to share these with you.

Sasq.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful happy family there!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you are quite the craftsman,they are very nice gifts ,really well done on the turkey display :thumbsup:


----------

